
Apple’s ResearchKit is not (yet) ready for primetime - adrianhoward
https://statsdoc.wordpress.com/2015/03/10/apples-researchkit-is-not-yet-ready-for-primetime-a-medical-researchers-perspective/
======
PaulHoule
Yep, the only way AAPL can possibly move the needle on it's numbers is to take
over another sector of the Boondoggle Economy.

